

What do you think about my new, very minimalist and a bit stealthy landing page? - akos
http://chilledlime.com/?

======
olivier1664
My 2 cents: \- I do not see what it does. \- I do not wants to register while
I'm not sure I want to uses it. Even better if I can use it without
identifying. \- It miss a demo part or a video that user can check on first
visit.

